

From Idea to HackerNews First Page in 2 Hours - travelhead
https://medium.com/@travelhead/i-just-built-a-website-in-1-hour-ago-that-has-35-visitors-on-it-now-e9dcfc806b46

======
facorreia
Brings back Geocities memories.

